# An expensive Christmas gift for my lovely wife this year.....



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Picked it up this morning.....




















.....a cauliflower


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> Picked it up this morning.....
> 
> No doubt...almost 400% increase
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

If this isn't going to be the cauliflower thread perhaps we could turn it into the Merry Christmas thread, because I can't find one of those... Merry Christmas to Greco and his family, your contributions here are great!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So you sold her toaster to buy her a cauliflower ?


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey Greco; I couldn't see a pic in your post, but buying your wife a cauliflower for Christmas... it warmed my heart. As mentioned, I can't see any pic of a cauliflower, real or otherwise but still, it's a nice thread to start the evening. Merry Christmas to you, and to all the GC members.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Picked it up this morning.....
> 
> .....a cauliflower


I'm trying to figure this one out...I'm almost sure it will come to me sooner rather then later...
G.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Check the price of produce in your market..........that's a fairly expensive gift. Kinda like the potato in Jabberwocky - "she must really love me".


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dave, I don't really get it... so I'm gonna suggest to the better half that we open that wine up and maybe it'll make sense!

Merry Christmas, GC!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know about where you live, or whether you buy cauliflower, but it is currently going for $8 a head, and something like $16-20 in northern communities. Hence the "extravagance" of buying a cauliflower for one's better half.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Jimmy_D said:


> If this isn't going to be the cauliflower thread perhaps we could turn it into the Merry Christmas thread, because I can't find one of those... Merry Christmas to Greco and his family, your contributions here are great!


Ditto, and Merry Christmas to all the other GC members and their families as well


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

To you and yours MERRY CHRISTMAS!! 
I am so excited for tomorrow morning to be here! I gave everyone my wish list! Everyone is starting to put there gifts under the tree! I am unwrapping my with my eyes! lol I asked for everything guitar! L & M Gift cards, picks and strings oh my! 

And............a huge framed kick ass picture of Angus in concert! (I have lost that loving feeling for
Eddie) lol

P.S. I actually think I am in falling love with Cliff but don't tell Angus! lol 

As men age they become so much more refined and handsome! You lucky bastards! lol


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> As men age they become so much more refined and handsome!


oh man, i laughed so hard when i read this! merry christmas lola


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

In the spirit of the thread Merry Christmas to all, and to all a bowl of cauliflower soup!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas to the forum...and may your cauliflower be roasting on an open fire!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Look Sean Connery for example!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bad example. I'm sure many women would concur the eminent Mr. Connery has been "hot" for many decades. Remember that, once upon a time, Nick Nolte was considered a smoking hottie. And now, well,.....

I had the pleasure of attending a talk by esteemed feminist (and female erotica) author Anais Nin when she was around 70, and I was 20, and let me tell you, she could have taken me any way she wanted. She was an absolute doll.

It's all in choosing one's grandparents wisely. Some folks hold up well, and others slide all too quickly; men and women alike.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Bad example. I'm sure many women would concur the eminent Mr. Connery has been "hot" for many decades. Remember that, once upon a time, Nick Nolte was considered a smoking hottie. And now, well,.....
> 
> I had the pleasure of attending a talk by esteemed feminist (and female erotica) author Anais Nin when she was around 70, and I was 20, and let me tell you, she could have taken me any way she wanted. She was an absolute doll.
> 
> It's all in choosing one's grandparents wisely. Some folks hold up well, and others slide all too quickly; men and women alike.


I beg to differ! You can't really choose your grandparents! lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My point, exactly!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Lola said:


> I beg to differ! You can't really choose your grandparents! lol


Well, you can choose a better half with great grandparents for the good of your grandchildren lol (although I think most people don't live that far)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Look Sean Connery for example!


Sean Connery makes me look good so if he's hot then I must be smoking. But what the heck....the wife and a lot of her friends figure Sam Elliot is hotter than hell.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Bad example. I'm sure many women would concur the eminent Mr. Connery has been "hot" for many decades. Remember that, once upon a time, Nick Nolte was considered a smoking hottie. And now, well,.....
> 
> I had the pleasure of attending a talk by esteemed feminist (and female erotica) author Anais Nin when she was around 70, and I was 20, and let me tell you, she could have taken me any way she wanted. She was an absolute doll.
> 
> It's all in choosing one's grandparents wisely. Some folks hold up well, and others slide all too quickly; men and women alike.


When you're 20 all a female of any age has to do is wink an eye and you're hers. Absolute doll or not.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

"Women decay and men ripen" - Darwin?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

greco said:


> Picked it up this morning.....
> 
> 
> Post a pic or it did not happen
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Sean Connery makes me look good so if he's hot then I must be smoking. But what the heck....the wife and a lot of her friends figure Sam Elliot is hotter than hell.


It's the moustache and the accent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

My wife says it's the eyes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> It's the moustache and the accent.


I have the moustache and the accent and all that. Doesn't work for me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Is slurring consider an accent?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

lots of people say i have an accent. the typical exchange every time i go to a new jobsite:

*random construction guy:* hey! where's that accent from? you're either a southerner or a newfie

*me:* ummmmm, well not really. southerners consider me a yankee. i grew up just outside of philly.

*random construction guy:* well, you sure sound like you're from the south!
HEY BOYZ!!! WE GOT US A BONA-FIED ******* HERE!!!!

as if i never said that i wasn't southern, or as if in order to be a *******, you need to be a southerner. right after that comes the usual questions about guns and waffle houses, and the kkk.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

We are certainly a long way from cauliflower!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> We are certainly a long way from cauliflower!!


That's a good place to be.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

From my good friend and GC forum member "hamstrung"


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Lola said:


> Look Sean Connery for example!


https://media.giphy.com/media/YpIo6PkVD66KA/giphy.gif


----------

